# Nut flours



## JustJoel (May 1, 2018)

Do nut flours actually impart the flavor of their nut to the batter and final product? If I use a couple of tablespoons of almond flour, for example, in a Brioche dough, then use it to make a babka, will the almond flour flavor the dough, and will the flavor cook out? Same with coconut flour (I know, coconut isn’t really a nut). Will it flavor the batter for a pineapple upside down cake? Hazelnut flour would be good in a crepe batter.


----------



## CakePoet (May 1, 2018)

Yes you will taste it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2018)

It depends on the ratio. I'm not sure you'd taste a couple tablespoons of almond flour in 3 cups of wheat flour, but in a smaller batch of crepe flour, you probably would.


----------



## JustJoel (May 1, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Yes you will taste it.


I was thinking that, alternatively, I could just use the nut flour, no AP,  and supplement it with gluten, say, 1 tbsp per cup of flour? Or is just the gluten not enough?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2018)

What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Janet H (May 1, 2018)

You might want to look at this page: Almond Flour Bread - Chez CateyLou

The recipe there calls out a 1 to 4 ratio of almond flour to wheat flour.  Looks interesting


----------



## JustJoel (May 1, 2018)

Janet H said:


> You might want to look at this page: Almond Flour Bread - Chez CateyLou
> 
> The recipe there calls out a 1 to 4 ratio of almond flour to wheat flour.  Looks interesting


This recipe looks great; I’m gonna try it this weekend (I know, it’s only Tuesday, but it’s gonna take me that long to clean the kitchen, lol). Thank you!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 1, 2018)

It completely depends on the recipe. I don't eat grain, so nut flour is the only flour I use. I've made hamburger rolls entirely out of almond and coconut flour that have no nut (or coconut) flavor, and you would be hard pressed to tell aren't wheat rolls. But it's completely different to work with.

I will also tell you that you can't simply add gluten to nut flour, because it doesn't behave the same way as ground wheat. It's a coarser material and gluten won't naturally bind to it without using a helper like egg whites.

Some nut flours also have the ability to absorb large quantities of liquid, and still remain relatively dry. This is especially true of coconut flour. 

If you are adding a couple of tablespoons of almond flour to wheat flour, that's a different thing altogether. I would think that would work fine, and you wouldn't end up with any nut flavor in the finished bread. 

Which leads me to wonder why you adding the nut flour at all. Is it something the recipe calls for?


----------



## CakePoet (May 2, 2018)

I should say it also depends on your guests, some people cant taste it at all and some  like me can very clearly taste it.


----------



## profnot (May 2, 2018)

Almond flour is simply almonds ground very fine.  Same with other nut flours.

I have ground almonds to make almond flour but I prefer to buy almond flour from the store because it is more finely ground than I can make in my food processor.

I have never seen any nut flours that have anything but nuts in them.  Perhaps stores in other areas than mine sell this.

I love using almond and hazelnut flours when making cakes and other desserts.  Yummy!


----------

